#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-23
 * |v|4r73|_j0rg3 is away: Ara estic ocupat
 * |v|4r73|_j0rg3 is away: Ara estic ocupat
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-25
<roig> #electronics
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-26
<epileg> alexm: ping
<alexm> epileg: pong
<epileg> que tal?
<epileg> al final ho he simplificat molt tot allò de l'instaŀlador
<alexm> no m'ho he pogut mirar, ho sento
<epileg> no no, si t'ho vaig enviar per si tenies curiositat, res més eh
<epileg> ja me'n faig carrec de que tens feina a fer ;-)
<alexm> he estat al poble posant algun cartell i repartint enganxines pirates
<epileg> molt bé
<alexm> sort que s'acaba avui
<epileg> hehehe
<epileg> me'n faig càrrec.....
<epileg> quan al paquet del dmd. si compiles el «micro codi» aquell amb g++ crea dependències a libstdc++ i libc6. si ho fas amb gcc, només depen de libc6
<epileg> així que he creat dos executables, un per a cada, i els faig servir per a verificar el sistema
<epileg> però tinc un dubte, el dmd està escrit/compilat amb c++, per tant necessita la biblioteca de c++ run time
<epileg> però segons te a la pàgina digitalmars, cal també instaŀlar les biblioteques de desenvolupament de c++. És correcte això?
<alexm> suposo que deuen caldre per a poder compilar potser
<alexm> depèn de com estigui fet el compilador
<epileg> el que sé és que li cal c++ runtime, això segur
<alexm> si el compilador converteix el codi D a C++ abans de compilar un binari aleshores caldran les llibreries de desenvolupament
<epileg> jo he fet proves amb codi prou simple i no demana les biblioteques de desenvolupament de c++
<epileg> millor dit, es que no les tinc instaŀlades al sistema
<epileg> vold dir que hi ha una conversió a c o c++?
<epileg> http://www.digitalmars.com/d/2.0/lex.html
<alexm> no en tinc ni idea, només he fet una suposició
<epileg> ah val :-)
<alexm> per exemple, hi ha el gfortran que antigament feia això, no sé si encara ho fa
<Erjuanico> Hola
<Erjuanico> Hi ha algu
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-27
<Woxismo> Bona nit a tots
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-22
<francesc> Alex, amb la última actualització d'Ubuntu em va baixar el kernel 3.0.0-13, em va preguntar si volia el meu fitxer modificat (suposso que el menu.lst) o el de la versió, va acabar sense errors, però el 13 no surt a la llista del grub
<francesc> Ja he provat  grub-update   i em deixa el menu.lst  igual !
<alexm> diria que el menu.lst ja no s'usa amb el grub2
<francesc> Al fer grub-update ha canviat la data del fitxer
<alexm> el fitxer que es modifica al meu ubuntu amb grub2 és /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alexm> quina versió tens?
<francesc> com ho puc saber?
<alexm> lsb_release -a
<francesc> Ah! vols dir d'Ubuntu: la 11.10   (el kernel es el 3)
<alexm> jo tinc la 11.10 amb el kernel 3.0.0-13-generic
<francesc> jo també tinc baixat el 3.0.0-13  però a la llista d'arrancada del grub només surt el   3.0.0-12
<francesc> al actualitzar ahir  em va preguntar si volia el meu fitxer modificat o el de la versió
<alexm> però et preguntava explícitament pel menu.lst?
<francesc> NO! em deia si volia el meu fitxer modificat (?) o el de la versió nova
<francesc> i vaig demanar amb el radio buton que em mostres les diferencies
<alexm> però a quin fitxer es referia? quan et diu això es refereix a algun fitxer concret
<francesc> i l'unic boto que era "endavant"
<francesc> va continuar... sense errors. Però ara veig que no tinc el 13 a la llista
<francesc> hi ho he comprovat amb el synaptic buscant "linux" a la llista d'instal·lats
<francesc> tinc el 12 i el 13
<francesc> No recordo que em digues quin fitxer
<francesc> Jo no tinc el fitxer /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alexm> doncs és ben estrany perquè hauries de tenir-lo
<francesc> No he instal·lat de  nou, Vaig "actualitzar" pot ser que mantingues el grub antic?
<alexm> en teoria t'hauria d'haver fer upgrade a grub2, a menys que tu explícitament li diguessis que no
<francesc> soc capaç d'haber-ho fet i no recordar-ho   ;-)
<alexm> quina versió tens del paquet grub-pc? tens instal·lat el paquet grub2-common?
<francesc> a synaptic buscant "grub" a "instal·lat" només surt   grub0.97-29      i      grub-commom 1.99-12
<alexm> doncs tens un merder amb el grub, tens barrejada la versió 1 i 2
<francesc> que coincideix amb el contigut del fitxer /boot/grub/installed-version     :       0.97-29ubuntu45
<francesc> Que faig?
<alexm> pots provar d'instal·lar el grub-pc (que t'instal·larà tots els paquets del grub2)
<alexm> però no et puc assegurar que resolgui res
<alexm> ni tan sols que conservi la configuració actual
<alexm> en algun moment de les actualitzacions t'has saltat el grub
<alexm> conscientment o no
<francesc> fa dies que penso que haig de fer una instalació des de zero....... pot ser va sent hora!
<alexm> és una bona forma de fer net ;)
<francesc> M'en vaig a sopar que m'he deprimit amb tot això!
<francesc> Adeu!
<alexm> bon profit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-25
<mezod> hola, estic instalant l'ultim ubuntu q m'he descarreat de la vostra web pero porto 30min a la pag de Qui sou?, diu que tot esta a punt pero no em deixa continuar, es normal?
<mezod> he instalat l'ultim ubuntu i em detecta la bateria buida quan esta plena, alguna idea de q pot estar passant? :S
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-26
<sergi> Hola, hi ha algú
<sergi> Hola, hi ha algú ?
<sergi> hi ha hores mes animades ?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-19
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol>  algú sap si és possible imprimir dos caràcters al prémer una sola tecla?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-21
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> hi ha alguna manera d'imprimir 2 o més caràcters quan es prem una sola tecla?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-22
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> algú sap si és possible escriure dos o més caràcters al prémer una sola tecla del teclat?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-24
<Calp> hI HA ALGÚ
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-18
<Taduro___> Bnes
<Taduro___> Bones*
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-20
<Taduro_> Què, com va?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-11-23
<nesturillu> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2017-11-23
<JustCurious> hola algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-23
<wagafo> Prova
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-18
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La jornada ubuntaire ha crescut i, qui no ha volgut escoltar totes les xerrades, ha pogut fer un volt pels entorns de #CaldesdeMontbui @ubuntu …  @ubuntaires
